# Heard bad news about Ten-L Training Ctr



## brookhaven (Sep 6, 2006)

Heard they're doing a cat scan on Laurill and that she seems okay but that some of the horses were hurt and that Lee (Crutchfield?) is picking them (the horses) up in MO. Anybody heard anything else? Praying all are okay...


----------



## MiniforFaith (Sep 6, 2006)

Sending prayers that everyone is alright..




:


----------



## nootka (Sep 6, 2006)

I have not heard anything (not that I would), but I hope for all to be ok. This is anyone's nightmare. I will be waiting to hear...I'm worried for all of them.

Liz


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh my God I sure hope that isn't true. I will keep Laura in my thoughts and prayers, as well as the horses.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 6, 2006)

Keeping Laurill in our prayers that everything is going to be OK. Praying that the horses will be fine, and Lee will have somone come on and tell us how they are doing. Thank You Lee for picking them up and being there for them. Corinne


----------



## REO (Sep 6, 2006)

OMG!



PRAYERS! And more prayers going out to them all.


----------



## brookhaven (Sep 6, 2006)

If I hear anything I will post. Just heard this from some friends of hers and it IS eveyone's worst nightmare. Do hope someone has some information!!! And hope all is well with all of them!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 6, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]OH MY Gosh I will keep them in our thoughts. They have such beautiful horses and such a horribly scary thing to have happened. [/SIZE]


----------



## Jess P (Sep 6, 2006)

They are definitely in my prayers!


----------



## Dona (Sep 6, 2006)

OMG.....I pray that Laura and the horses are all OK.



I've known Laura for years, and you won't find a sweeter person.


----------



## brookhaven (Sep 6, 2006)

I've only met Laura a few times but she is a wonderful, hardworking person who has some fabulous horses. Rolling a truck and trailer has got to be scary and can't have too good of an outcome. Still praying for them. I've emailed her friends that told me about this to keep me updated....


----------



## Feather1414 (Sep 6, 2006)

They are in my prayers. Oh I hope they are all ok!


----------



## wildoak (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh no, hope that her injuries are minor and that horses are okay as well. It's a very sobering reminder to the rest of us getting on the road with trailers, and it can happen in a heartbeat.

Jan


----------



## brookhaven (Sep 6, 2006)

Just got this info...."she had 11 on the trailer and Laura had to be cut out of the truck after rolling truck and trailer 3 times...2 horses have stiches the rest are just scraped....Lee picked up horses and a vet was on the scene to help with injured horses in Missouri ."

Sounds like everything will be okay. Thank God. And, Lee will know how to take care of them!!!


----------



## Becky (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh no, that is terrible news! Praying that Laura and the horses will all be ok.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 6, 2006)

OMG! Saying prayers as I type! Please let them be ok!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh my, I will keep her and the horses in my prayers, how very scarey!


----------



## Mona (Sep 6, 2006)

brookhaven said:


> Just got this info...."she had 11 on the trailer and Laura had to be cut out of the truck after rolling truck and trailer 3 times...2 horses have stiches the rest are just scraped....Lee picked up horses and a vet was on the scene to help with injured horses in Missouri ."
> 
> Sounds like everything will be okay. Thank God. And, Lee will know how to take care of them!!!



Thank you for that update! Glad to hear everyone appears relatively well, coonsidering the circumstances, it could have been so much worse.


----------



## Bluerocket (Sep 6, 2006)

*Got these emails from Laura's husband Joe:*

1) just a note to let you know Laura was in a wreck. Had a blow-out and rolled the truck and trailer twice. She has a cut on her arm and big knot on her head. Lee Cruchfield is on his way to pick-up the horses. Only two have to get stiches. She is out near Springfield Mo. Thats all I know at this time.

*Just a minute ago he sent me this one.*

2) She was by herself, Three other farms following each other. They had to cut her out of the truck. She is being look by the Dr. now . Katscan came out good, she has to ware neckbrace for 7 or 8 days, and the cut on her arm cant be stiched because the skin is torn away. She has to change it every day. Could you let Tina know shes ok, but sore. Horses sore also. or 4 will not be shown.

*Keep her and the horses in your prayers -- she will need them.*

JJay


----------



## brookhaven (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks JJay for the update as well. All wishing for Laura and her horses speedy recovery! Could have been so much worse!!!


----------



## AngieA (Sep 6, 2006)

So sorry to hear this...but so glad to know everyone is going to be ok...


----------



## Margot (Sep 6, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Laura and the horses are not seriously injured. Laura is the breeder of our National Champion stallion Ten Ls Splendors After Dark Design and showed him for us several years. She is a very nice hardworking person and she and the horses will be in out thoughts for a good recovery.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 6, 2006)

very scary :no:

prayers for a speedy and full recovery for all

Lori


----------



## Tami (Sep 6, 2006)

I had chills as I was reading this. How horrible. Thank goodness it sounds like everyone will be OK with time. All are in my prayers as well as those still traveling.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know Laura at all but that sure doesn't prevent me from breathing a big sigh of relief when I read that the end result was not as bad as it sure could have been! I am so glad that everyone made it out alive and relatively unscathed. Best wishes for all concerned and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope everything turns out OK and that there were no serious injuries. Prayers for speedy recoveries for all.


----------



## shane (Sep 7, 2006)

thank god everyone was ok,this happened to a friend of mine that was taking there young son to his very first show..the trailer unhitched itself and smashed into a car and went on to break the ponies leg,he had to be put down after the poor lad was waiting on a vet for over an hour on the side of a motor way it could have been carnage :no:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 7, 2006)

This is everyones worst nightmare.

I pray the news is true and no-one is seriously hurt, especially the horses, for whom outcomes in these cases is always worse.

I also put in a prayer and a call for support for Laura's state of mind, even the strongest person can go to pieces after something like this happens.


----------



## Mulligans Run (Sep 7, 2006)

Prayers and hugs going to Laura and her horses. Big thanks to Lee & Kirby for going to get them. When they left last night all we knew was that the truck was totalled and the horses needed to be picked up. Didn't realize the wreck was so bad. :no: I can't even imagine what Laura and those horses went through. Thank God they are all still with us - praying for a QUICK recovery both physically and mentally for all involved.

HUGS!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank goodness it sounds like she and the horses will be okay! This could have been so, so much worse and is very scary to think about.


----------



## Getitia (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - It sounds like the injuries are minimal for both Laura and the horses- which is a blessing given the description of the accident. Sending good healing thoughts to Laura and the horses - I believe she was hauling one of KayKay's horses on the trailer as well.


----------



## Robin1 (Sep 7, 2006)

> Prayers and hugs going to Laura and her horses. Big thanks to Lee & Kirby for going to get them. When they left last night all we knew was that the truck was totalled and the horses needed to be picked up. Didn't realize the wreck was so bad. I can't even imagine what Laura and those horses went through. Thank God they are all still with us - praying for a QUICK recovery both physically and mentally for all involved.


You said exactly what I was thinking. Prayers going out.



:

Robin


----------



## cherylsminis (Sep 7, 2006)

:no: What a sad thing to happen. I hope all goes well with them and they will be in my prayers.


----------



## frekles93 (Sep 7, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Im only 100 miles from where that happened! It will be on the news or in the paper Im sure. Glad everything is OK![/SIZE]

April


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Prayers to Laura and the horses! What a tragic thing to happen. Yes, she had Kay's stallion, Black, on her trailer. I haven't heard from Kay. I know she will be worried sick till she gets Black home.

God bless them all!

Fran

Just heard that Black was on Kay's trailer behind them.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 7, 2006)

I am just in shock! i lost internet yesterday and it just came back this morning. I just feel horrible for laura and the other horses. Joe said black is fine. I had lent them my trailer to take more horses so he was following behind. But Im not exactly sure where the second trailer is?? Anyone know did the second trailer stay in missouri or ??? Sending prayers to all of them

Kay


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 7, 2006)

OH NO!!

Wish I saw this eariler, I'm not that far from Springfield at all. I'm watching the Springfield news now to see if they will have it on there.

Thats scary, hope she and the horses get better :new_shocked:


----------



## Vicky Texas (Sep 7, 2006)

Prayers for Laura and horses. I know they will be sore for a while. But sure glad the

out come was so good. A big Thanks to Lee for going to pick up the horses. I am sure

that was scary for all of them. And those following.

Please every driving or traveling to Nationals or World be careful, check your tires,

don't drive to fast, just be careful. Our prayers for all traveling.

Vicky


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 7, 2006)

My prayers are going out for all, please keep us updated, this is just so horrifying. God bless Lee.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh my  Laura and all the little horses will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery.

This just has to be every trainer's worst nightmare. We are on the road so much ..... charged with the care of other people's treasured horses .... Every time we pull out of the gate I'm saying a prayer for a safe trip.

Thank goodness she wasn't alone on that trip and thank goodness there was someone like Lee who could come see to the needs of the horses.

Charlotte


----------



## sfmini (Sep 7, 2006)

I am so glad everything is turning out ok, what an awful thing to have happen! I just can't imagine what it took to roll a dually! 

We leave tomorrow night, sure am glad I have new tires on the trailer.

Just awsome of Lee and Kirby to go get the horses! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Laura is just one of the sweetest, nicest people you could hope to meet and I am so glad she wasn't badly hurt.


----------



## bfogg (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad things turned out as well as they did when I read the first post my heart stopped!

thank you God for taking care of them.

And what a nice thing for lee crutchfield to do!

Will keep sending good things to laura and her horses.

Bonnie


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Laura and the horses will be alright. Thank God.


----------



## KAYO (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, this is Kay, I help groom for Laura, spoke with Joe late last night and a few of the horses are pretty banged up but should be fine, Laura is also banged up but with some well needed rest she'll be ok. Sarah and I will be getting out there this weekend and hopefully the horses that are ok will be shown and Laura will be able to take it easy. The lady that asked about her trailer...As far as I know it is in Tulsa, they were all on the road again pretty late, they were going to get the horses settled in and go back to where the accident was today to retrieve her things from the truck and trailer. I hope to speak with her sometime today and will mention everyone's kind words and prayers. Thanks, Kay


----------



## NMMack (Sep 7, 2006)

Lots and Lots of prayers and positive thoughts going out to Laura, and the Horses for a speedy recovery! As awful as this is, I am so thankful it was not worse than it was, how terrifying for all involved!

Nancy & Mike


----------



## kaykay (Sep 7, 2006)

Kay thanks so much for the update. Im so glad laura is okay!!! I just didnt know where Black went or who has him. I will be in tulsa sunday so can help then. Wish i was on my way right now! I feel horrible what laura is going thru. Please tell her we are thinking of her and sending prayers. If you hear for sure who has Black please let me know.

Kay


----------



## Becky (Sep 7, 2006)

Will there be enough handlers to show the horses? I could make a run up the turnpike from OKC for a day or two if necessary...


----------



## CyndiD (Sep 7, 2006)

I just got on this morning and read this..I know Laura and am praying that she and the horses will all be fine....and hope she knows she is in our prayers..she is the sweetest person.

Will add some prayers for those of you yet to leave...


----------



## RallyZ (Sep 7, 2006)

I am so glad to know that their injuries were not any worse.

Good thoughts going out for a speedy and complete recovery for Laura and all of the horses.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Sep 7, 2006)

We spent some pretty tense and sleepless hours here last night. Thanks Joe for having JJ contact Tina and telling her Laura and the horses were okay. With Kay O. and Sara there, I am sure the horses that are able will be shown, and Nata and Tina will be there this weekend. They also show for Laura sometime when they don't have anything in a class themselves. Laura is a good friend to my girls, and is one of the sweetest people you would want to meet. Joe is pretty great too. Jacob, Tina's son wants to know about their boxer, was he with Joe or Laura in the truck. He loves that dog. As far as the horses being shown, I am sure there will be several others there that will make sure Laura's horses get to the ring. Just continue the prayers and good thoughts for her and the owners, and the horses. If you're there, you might stop by her stalls and see if they could use any extra helping hands, please.


----------



## LindaL (Sep 7, 2006)

How scary!!! Im glad Laura and the horses werent more badly injured...that could have been so catastrophic!

When I was showing I would travel alone so much of the time....now it sends chills down my spine thinking how lucky I have been doing so!!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 7, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!

Kay i am so relieved to hear black is fine, i was at a loss of words when i read this. So glad that they were fine.

Wasnt there a forum member ridding with Laura, i remember it was a youth member ..i just cannot think of the username. I was reading her myspace a few days ago and she said she was ridding down with Laura ..anyone hear anything about her? I cannot think of her usename, will see if i can remember who it was.

Prayors sent!!!


----------



## KAYO (Sep 7, 2006)

I understand that Laura was by herself. There were 3 others driving with her. I think your thinking of Julia. She and her Mom were behind and her mom is a nurse and went to the hospital with Laura. I think their truck may have broke down in the same area, I'm not sure of the details b/c I'm getting some of the information second hand. Kay



GC Stable said:


> OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> Kay i am so relieved to hear black is fine, i was at a loss of words when i read this. So glad that they were fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeana (Sep 7, 2006)

Edited


----------



## Miniv (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that both Laura and the horses are okay. I shudder to think what COULD have happened.

MA


----------



## kareng (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that everyone is okay. How scarey! I've never met Laura except through emails when purchasing a horse from her. She was very patient and sweet when answering all of my questions. I hope they make it safely to Nationals.

Will be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.

kareng


----------



## KAYO (Sep 7, 2006)

Something I should have mentioned to you all is that Laura has had some great help through this, she was traveling with 3 of her clients and they all have helped out tremendously. They were right there with her whenthe accident happened. It's the Cissco's, Lee's and Susan and Julia. And of course a big Thanks to Lee C. for getting the horses to Tulsa. Kay


----------



## Greystone (Sep 7, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers to the whole group (people and horses). I met Laura last week for the first time over the phone to discuss a horse and have her critique mine. Sweetest person. I bet she and the horses will feel that accident today; speaking from experience.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Sep 7, 2006)

Kay, we knew the Cissco's were behind her, and thought maybe Sara and her family were behind or in front of ther as well, but heard later they were already in Tulsa. Please, tell me about their dog so I can tell Jacob. You know how much he loves that dog, and how he and Ruby like to play together.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2006)

Just want to add my prayers and best wishes for everyone's speedy recovery....... Thank God it wasn't worse than it was.


----------



## KAYO (Sep 7, 2006)

Just Us N Texas said:


> Kay, we knew the Cissco's were behind her, and thought maybe Sara and her family were behind or in front of ther as well, but heard later they were already in Tulsa. Please, tell me about their dog so I can tell Jacob. You know how much he loves that dog, and how he and Ruby like to play together.



Hi, Herbie is at home with Joe, Sarah is flying out Saturday. I hate not being there to help right now but I think she's getting lots of good care. Kay


----------



## nootka (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm so glad this had a better outcome than I feared. It is a nightmare of mine to have a wreck w/the trailer and I know Laura's recovery will be better if she knows the horses are ok/going to be ok.

I'm so sorry that it happened!

Hope all are fine as soon as can be.

Liz


----------



## Sterling (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm sending my good thoughts and prayers to Laura, the horses and all involved. I'm just so glad to hear that it was'nt worse. Thank God all are ok. I hope everyone else heading to the Nationals and the World show stay safe coming and going.


----------



## Jaxjag2000 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for this horrible event!!!  I'm glad that both she and the horses are alive! How did the horses survive the trailer flipping? Did she have a trailer with a low roof? I'm so sorry that that happened but am very thankful they all are alive.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 7, 2006)

I thank God that things weren't worse. Get well Laura!!!!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG, how awful!!!! I am sending prayers for all involved!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 7, 2006)

I just now read about this horrible accident! Thank goodness Laura and the horses will all be okay!

Hugs and prayers for Laura and the precious little minis that were involved.

Please everyone drive safe!!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Sep 7, 2006)

I am here in Tulsa and Laura arrived in the middle of the night last night. She was checking in the hotel when some people i am here with were checking in the hotel. She is really sore and has a neck brace on along with a scraped up arm. All of the horses arrived here safely although 2 had to have stitches(i believe above their eyes). We found out about the wreck when we were around Little Rock, Arkansas. I don't know Laura but we were really worried about her and the horses. The tire blew out and she about had the truck under control and then the trailer came around and jack knifed and flipped 3 times. She was very lucky. Here at nationals we are taking up money to donate to her for help because from my understanding she won't have a way to get the horses back home. Well anyways i thought i would tell you what i knew also. Aubrey


----------



## CKC (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank GOD Laura and the horses are ok. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## sedeh (Sep 7, 2006)

Just adding my prayers for a speedy recovery for Laura and her horses. Amazing that with 11 horses in the trailer that there weren't more serious injuries. I'm sure all are pretty sore today and would think a visit to the chiropractor may be in order!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 7, 2006)

orry to hear about this terrible accident. Glad to hear that all will recover.Wishing laura a sppedy recovery.

Sorry to hear about this terrible accident.Glad that all will recover and wishing Laura a speedy recovery.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW! I'm so glad everyone is ok!!!

What a great trailer she must have.........having rolled a trailer myself (same thing, blown tires), my trailer was empty. The fact that all 11 horses are ok is amazing. The trailer I flipped, had there been horses on it, they would NOT have survived.

Hope everyone feels better after resting.........sending hugs.


----------



## Devon (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG Thats a Nightmare. That would be a veyr scary ordeal and the result could have been far worse im sure especially with both the trailer and truck flipping :no: Glad alls ok Good Luck at Nationals Laura you seem to be a strong person :bgrin


----------



## sfmini (Sep 7, 2006)

Someone please tell Laura that Ashley Harris said she would have room for 2 or 3, and I am bringing a 6 horse with only 3 on board. We might have to get creative packing all our stuff, darn can't believe how much stuff two women and 3 horses and 2 corgis pack!

Somehow we will help her get them home!


----------



## JSH Ponies (Sep 7, 2006)

I am sending all my thoughts and prays to Laura and the horses .



:

All of you mini people are just wonderful and have the biggest hearts I have ever seen .Even thou I only know a few of you and have only been a part of this forum for a short while ,I feel like a know a lot of you . I am so glad to hear that people still care and how big the miniature horse family is .And I am So proud to be a part of this family !!!!!

JSH Ponies


----------



## luckymeacres (Sep 7, 2006)

We are so glad Laura and the horses are ok. We had a miniature transport for many years, and she was one of our best customer/friend. They don't come any nicer than her. Thanks to Lee for helping with the horses, he is great to. :aktion033:


----------



## suz (Sep 8, 2006)

I just now read this post! Awful what happened, but I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing okay. And it truly is a miracle how this ended. God was definately looking after her and her horsies.



:

Get well wishes to Laura and her babies



:


----------



## Minimor (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad that everyone is more or less okay; an accident like this could have been so much worse!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 8, 2006)

My heart just sunk when I saw this thread, but I am so glad to hear everyone's going to be all right. And Laura is already at Nationals...now _that_ is a true horsewoman!


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2006)

Whoa, I'm just now reading this post too, how absolutely terrifying that must have been. :new_shocked:

So glad to hear that Laura and all the horses survived, it sounds like a miracle. Sending good thoughts and prayers for their recoveries (mental along with physical, I can imagine there may be some nightmares about such a thing).


----------

